# e32 735i idle/power loss



## dazer2000 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi i have a e32 735i ase which i have just fully serviced, the problem i have is that at idle she is seeming to miss now and then and at speed on the motorway she seems to have loads of pull and then losses it, if you are coasting ie doing 70 80 and just that bit in between where she is not pulling of deacelerating she seems to be in out with the power with a jolting feeling, apart from this when i took the plugs out they were all a nice light brown colour with no oil in sight, the rotor was a little burnt, could it be a fuel pressure reg??? any help is greatly appriciated!!!!!!!!
she still pulls well in excess of legal speeds and emisions were low on last mot test in june 2009???


----------

